# Painting The Front Cap



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Our 2013 250RS like many of your trailers, has extreme oxidation and discoloration of the front cap. Have any of you punted and had the front cap painted? What did it cost? How difficult was it to get new graphics? Are you happy with the results? Does anyone have picutres of the finished product to entice me into considering this repair?


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

My had the fading also. I had it professionally detailed and had some Ceramic Pro coating put on. So far it's been 2 years since I had it done and still looks good. I have a feeling it will eventually come down to having it repainted. The detailing with Ceramic Pro coating cost about $600.00 which is pretty cheap compared to getting it repainted.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

https://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?app=core&module=attach&section=attach&attach_rel_module=post&attach_id=14946

Luckily enough i had mine repainted through warranty. Painted to match my truck. It looked really good.


----------



## GodFather2u (Nov 18, 2013)

Wow Tourdfox that does look good! I'm gonna wait for mine to fade again to get it repainted. Hopefully better paint than the one Keystone put on it.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

GodFather2u said:


> Wow Tourdfox that does look good! I'm gonna wait for mine to fade again to get it repainted. Hopefully better paint than the one Keystone put on it.


At least with mine the problem is that it isn't paint. It's a fiberglass gelcoat that reacts poorly to sunlight unless it is constantly maintained. That was something the dealer forgot to mention when we purchased the trailer.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

thefulminator said:


> GodFather2u said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Tourdfox that does look good! I'm gonna wait for mine to fade again to get it repainted. Hopefully better paint than the one Keystone put on it.
> ...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here is another option. Seems a little too easy to me.


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

I have NO IDEA what the cost is...but I remember reading somewhere that people were having their nose cones wrapped in an automotive wrap to prevent this...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

